# New Mod



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK what do you think? John is really excited about this one


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats one of the best mods I think i have seen









Angelo


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

RizFam said:


> OK what do you think? John is really excited about this one


I like it. Did you give it a test run? If so...how long and how many openings? Sounds like it may have to be evaluated after a superbowl party to see if it could withstand all the pressure on the plastic skirt. Where did you get it and how much?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

He is very proud of himself.










Paul he said there is a metal L bracket right behind the opener. Bought it at the Giant's Stadium Flea Market $1.00 .............







If you want he could pick one up for you & I'll mail it to you.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a suggestion. Check those lugs BEFORE y'all open the first cold one...









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is hilarious! And a must have!!
Can I place an order?









Have you all seen these? Reef BYOB Sandals 
My DH has a pair...nothing funnier than offering your shoe to someone that needs a bottle opener


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Dawn good find.







Great Father's Day gift idea.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What...no cap catcher???

Nice mod. I put one on the rails around the bed of my truck. (Nissan Titan UtiliTrac option)I can move it to any position around the bed. Great for tailgating too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> *What...no cap catcher??? *
> 
> Nice mod. I put one on the rails around the bed of my truck. (Nissan Titan UtiliTrac option)I can move it to any position around the bed. Great for tailgating too.


Jolly I'l have to mention that to him, & show him yours.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

RizFam said:


> OK what do you think? John is really excited about this one


Are those screws stainless steel so it wont rust??? Nothing worse than rusty 'beverage' taste...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it. _And_ the sandals!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> He is very proud of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES, Please....Kathy's birthday is coming!!! We can handle cap diposal....its that ^%$# little bottle opener that's ALWAYS inside when we're out...or falls into the cooler....or into the mud....or....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> What...no cap catcher???
> 
> Nice mod. I put one on the rails around the bed of my truck. (Nissan Titan UtiliTrac option)I can move it to any position around the bed. Great for tailgating too.


Where did you find that! I have a Titan too and that got my curiosity up.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3ME said:


> What...no cap catcher???
> 
> Nice mod. I put one on the rails around the bed of my truck. (Nissan Titan UtiliTrac option)I can move it to any position around the bed. Great for tailgating too.


Where did you find that! I have a Titan too and that got my curiosity up.
[/quote]








Please tell us...inquiring TITAN owners want *need* to know


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> OK what do you think? John is really excited about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the screws are stainless steel.







I guess he thought of everything.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Are those screws stainless steel so it wont rust??? Nothing worse than rusty 'beverage' taste...








[/quote]

Yes the screws are stainless steel.







I guess he thought of everything.








[/quote]

WOW!!!! What a guy







Thanks...great pictures too


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice mod!







I have to ask though, since I have never been to the US, do you guys not have twist off caps on your beer?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jetjane said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is correct....most bottles do not have twist-offs.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

jetjane said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the bottle in the picture is Labatt's Blue - isn't that from Canada?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Well, the bottle in the picture is Labatt's Blue - isn't that from Canada?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Yes, it is but it says "imported"on it so maybe they don't put the twist -offs on the bottles for export.







I was just curious is all.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LOL

I was more impressed by the beer choice than the popper.

L Blues rule!

My friends from Detroit drag some down from Canada every year when I head back to catch an NFL game.

Good stuff Maynard.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> LOL
> 
> I was more impressed by the beer choice than the popper.
> 
> ...


Not me, Several years ago and old Army buddy from Michigan and I had a reunion at a campground in Tennessee. He brought me a case of LaBatt's and I brought him a case of Lone star. He got the better end of that exchange.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> That is hilarious! And a must have!!
> Can I place an order?
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
What happens if he accidentally steps in a dog pie and doesnt know it?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> LOL
> 
> I was more impressed by the beer choice than the popper.
> 
> ...


Not me, Several years ago and old Army buddy from Michigan and I had a reunion at a campground in Tennessee. He brought me a case of LaBatt's and I brought him a case of Lone star. He got the better end of that exchange.









Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Glenn,

Just plain old American labeled Labatt's or Canadian only Labatt's Blue?

There is a difference to this palate.

Marc


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> That is hilarious! And a must have!!
> Can I place an order?
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
What happens if he accidentally steps in a dog pie and doesnt know it?








[/quote]
Why, then we would make sure you got the first sip of course!


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Where do I mount my can crusher ?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I will have to make sure that I'm on the right side of you at the next rally!!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

An excellent mode and might I add a fine beer...eh


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I will have to make sure that I'm on the right side of you at the next rally!!


Sounds like a Plan











> camping canuks Posted Yesterday, 09:18 PM
> 
> An excellent mode and might I add a fine beer...eh


One of my DH's ALL TIME Favorites!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> One of my DH's ALL TIME Favorites!!


Now THAT'S some useful information right there....









I'll have to store that in the memory banks.

I think it has all natural ingredients too.....







Not quite sure if it's organic though









Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> LOL
> 
> I was more impressed by the beer choice than the popper.
> 
> ...


Not me, Several years ago and old Army buddy from Michigan and I had a reunion at a campground in Tennessee. He brought me a case of LaBatt's and I brought him a case of Lone star. He got the better end of that exchange.









Regards, Glenn

Ahh, Now that could be it. I have no idea. If I remember correctly I believe he said he purchased it in Canada. I've heard many people rave over LaBatt's and could never figure out why. So maybe I just didn't have the good stuff. If I ever get to Canada again, I'll make sure I try a real LaBatt's just to settle the mystery. I'm not a beer snob, I'll drink darned near anything, except Bud light and Coors - you have to draw a line somewhere.







. Thanks for helping clear up my wrong impression.

Regards, Glenn

[/quote]

Glenn,

Just plain old American labeled Labatt's or Canadian only Labatt's Blue?

There is a difference to this palate.

Marc
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> One of my DH's ALL TIME Favorites!!


Now THAT'S some useful information right there....









I'll have to store that in the memory banks.

I think it has all natural ingredients too.....







*Not quite sure if it's organic though *









Steve
[/quote]








are you sure


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

RizFam said:


> One of my DH's ALL TIME Favorites!!


Now THAT'S some useful information right there....









I'll have to store that in the memory banks.

I think it has all natural ingredients too.....







*Not quite sure if it's organic though *









Steve
[/quote]








are you sure








[/quote]

Now if you like the Canuk version may I recommend Kokanee, from the Kootenays. Brewed with glacier water







. And with all this talk of global warming you may want to hurry up, before their is no more glaciers


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

skippershe said:


> That is hilarious! And a must have!!
> Can I place an order?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't drink, but that doesn't stop me from thinking those shoes are hilarious. Maybe I'll start just to use your DH's sandal.


----------

